# ECNL South Carolina



## Dubs (Dec 3, 2018)

Anybody head out there for this event?  There are no results posted.  Did weather cancel this thing?


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 4, 2018)

Yes at least one day was canceled, maybe more due to weather


----------



## doubled (Dec 4, 2018)

I will never understand why anyone from SoCal flies to the east coast to play.  Over the past several years pretty much every major showcase event no matter if it's DA, ECNL, etc have had at least one day cancelled.  Spending that kind of cheddar (no mind days missed from school) when we have so many opportunities within our area makes me wonder.  Do your research and figure out which event(s) here in SoCal have the school(s) you're looking for in attendance.  Or better yet, many out of state schools run ID camps at locations in SoCal one or more times each year....attend those that make sense for your player.


----------



## Dubs (Dec 4, 2018)

doubled said:


> I will never understand why anyone from SoCal flies to the east coast to play.  Over the past several years pretty much every major showcase event no matter if it's DA, ECNL, etc have had at least one day cancelled.  Spending that kind of cheddar (no mind days missed from school) when we have so many opportunities within our area makes me wonder.  Do your research and figure out which event(s) here in SoCal have the school(s) you're looking for in attendance.  Or better yet, many out of state schools run ID camps at locations in SoCal one or more times each year....attend those that make sense for your player.


Also any event held at Reach 11 in Phoenix is top notch, as long as it's held during a time when the heat is not over the top.   It's close enough in our region and not out of control cost wise to travel there.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Dec 5, 2018)

doubled said:


> *I will never understand why anyone from SoCal flies to the east coast to play.  *Over the past several years pretty much every major showcase event no matter if it's DA, ECNL, etc have had at least one day cancelled.  Spending that kind of cheddar (no mind days missed from school) when we have so many opportunities within our area makes me wonder.  Do your research and figure out which event(s) here in SoCal have the school(s) you're looking for in attendance.  Or better yet, many out of state schools run ID camps at locations in SoCal one or more times each year....attend those that make sense for your player.


In case you didn't know (obviously you don't based on the tone of your reply!), ECNL *requires *3 national showcase at the U16 and U17 age groups.  Only 2 are in the southwest (AZ @ Reach 11).  The other options that don't conflict with "off season" (i.e. during High School) for the 3rd showcase are in the South or East Coast.  The upcoming DA tournament and the SC ECNL tournament last weekend are technically during HS season but before "official" league games start.

Also, there are many kids who do have an interest in playing on the East Coast.  I know a player that received an offer and has committed to an East Coast D1 school based on being seen at the NJ tournament last spring.  That tournament also had one day cancelled due to weather - which sucked but also enabled girls to tour quite a few universities.  So maybe now you understand that it isn't necessarily a choice, but a privilege, and the players and families that attend appreciate the opportunity and plan for the expense.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Dec 5, 2018)

doubled said:


> I will never understand why anyone from SoCal flies to the east coast to play.  Over the past several years pretty much every major showcase event no matter if it's DA, ECNL, etc have had at least one day cancelled.  Spending that kind of cheddar (no mind days missed from school) when we have so many opportunities within our area makes me wonder.  Do your research and figure out which event(s) here in SoCal have the school(s) you're looking for in attendance.  Or better yet, many out of state schools run ID camps at locations in SoCal one or more times each year....attend those that make sense for your player.


No days were cancelled at any of last years DA Showcases.  Do your research!


----------

